# Remodeling my basement



## diyer4162 (Mar 20, 2007)

Here's my dilema, I am remodeling my basement. I have already moved all my plumbing lines for my new bathroom, and I am now going to be moving on to the framing. My home was built in the 1950's and the current "finished" basement walls consist of furring strips and some wood paneling attached to that. Now, I really do not want to take down all the furring strips (real pain in the butt w/ all the adhesive and nails this guy used) but I want to add some form of insulation and drywall to the existing walls, can I place some foam board over the existing wood paneling and drywall over that to get my desired insualtion/wall without demo'ing all the existing walls. I have spoken to some experienced individuals about this and they don't see a problem, just wanted some more opinions. Thanks in advance for any thoughts. 

P.S I don't have any water/moisture issues, can't smell or see any moisture to worry about.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I would remove the wood paneling. You don't mention where you live so I don't know what sort of insulation value you need.
Another advantage of removing the paneling is checking out what's behind it and if it needs to be addressed in any way.
Ron


----------



## diyer4162 (Mar 20, 2007)

I live in Southern Wisconsin, hence wanting some insulation...but the other half of my basement is not covered and have no water issues there, plus I do not see any water marks on the paneling making me believe that there is no water damage. The other reason I was thinking of leaving it up would be that the gap between the wall and insulation would give me some room for moisture to escape if any were to come in...where as if i took the paneling down I would probably end up putting the foam directly against the wall, space is of the essence here. Thoughts?


----------



## diyer4162 (Mar 20, 2007)

I forgot to mention that behind the wood paneling between the furring strips and the concrete is a black paper, almost like the stuff you would use on a roof, is this an old school moisture barrier?


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

The black paper is a good stuff, I used the same for my basement.... it help for minor moisture from touching the insulation directly.... and that is what you required for preventing the the insulation from touching the concrete/bricks... I think you should remove the wood panel... don't you need to run some new wiring in to the frames? .... or you intend to use everything existing electrical.... etc... may be you try to keep eveything static code because of this wood panel you don't want to touch... I would just remove the panel and add regular insulation....I suspect the foam insulation is not good enough as they aren't use regularly for wall alone. I suggest you to do it like the standard... you don't need to take down the furring strips... but if it is on your way... you can take some down too... I don't like to the hand being tired because of old stuff around....


----------

